

Nokia paid millions to software blackmailers six years ago - T-zex
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/06/17/us-nokia-idUKKBN0ES1UC20140617

======
valarauca1
Previously on Hackernews:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7905556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7905556)

